# Mosquito tonight 4/12



## Crappie kid (Jan 17, 2014)

Heading to Mosquito tonight to try my luck for walleye will post a report when I'm done.


----------



## Crappie kid (Jan 17, 2014)

Got an 18 inch jack off the causeway on a husky jerk number 10 perch color headed to the dam now to give it a shot


----------



## Crappie kid (Jan 17, 2014)

2 more at the damn perch color and hot pink producing pretty good. I'll post pics when I'm done


----------



## Crappie kid (Jan 17, 2014)

Final count for the night 4, 3 at the dam lost 2 and got 1 at the causeway hot pink, clown, and perch husky jerk 10s all produced.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Good job man!


----------



## Crappie-Joe (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice I hoping to hit mosquito over the next couple days.


----------



## Luckdogg08 (Sep 7, 2012)

Is it crowded at night there


----------



## Crappie kid (Jan 17, 2014)

I went from. 10-130 am an saw 4 other guys at the dam plenty of room on the dam


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

I got nine last night from my boat shallow on south end F-11's and flicker shad, before anyone wonder it was two of us


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

shomethacrappies said:


> I got nine last night from my boat shallow on south end F-11's and flicker shad, before anyone wonder it was two of us


You casting those Flickers in shallow? Just wondering if that can be done is all. Info appreciated.


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

I had good luck last night using a thunderstick on the east side, I would cast way out, but all fish and strikes came in the shallow water


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

dan1985 said:


> I had good luck last night using a thunderstick on the east side, I would cast way out, but all fish and strikes came in the shallow water


How was the wind?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

ldrjay said:


> How was the wind?


It was nasty out on the water.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I figured. May try tonight.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

huntindoggie22 said:


> It was nasty out on the water.


Was the east side of the lake bad or the whole lake choppy?


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

c. j. stone said:


> You casting those Flickers in shallow? Just wondering if that can be done is all. Info appreciated.


I was casting f-11 buddy I was with was casting flicker shad don't know what # but he caught majority of the eyes


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

mixed bag last night my buddy and I. east side of the lake about 5 walleye and 3 bass between us. size of the bass were all really nice. Throwing shad raps and f-11. black/silver and perch.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

CrappieCowboy15 said:


> mixed bag last night my buddy and I. east side of the lake about 5 walleye and 3 bass between us. size of the bass were all really nice. Throwing shad raps and f-11. black/silver and perch.


You guys shore bound? How were waves close to shore?


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

we were wading a spot tucked a little bit out of the wind so it wasn't too bad. looking out onto the main lake seeing the white caps and throwing foam when it hit the sea wall. couldn't have been too nice out the boat.


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

It was hard at the dam, but not too bad on the east side


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Sounds like im wading and leaving the boat at home then. Thanks guys.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

shomethacrappies said:


> I got nine last night from my boat shallow on south end F-11's and flicker shad, before anyone wonder it was two of us


Way to go Damon. Was that Andrew with you? I'm going to try and get over there sometime next week.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah
Me and Damon

I was throwing a shadow rap 11 cm size 

Dark colored 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Any of you goin out tonight?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

ldrjay said:


> Any of you goin out tonight?


Out now.


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

I just got home, they didn't want anything I had to offer....Skunked!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Out now.


Ill be down there in a while. Hows the lake condition?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Not bad really. Got 9 dropped 7 so far. Perch f11


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Sweet thanks man. Let ya know how we do.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Pulled 15 dropped 10. Here's my 6 I kept.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Pulled 15 dropped 10. Here's my 6 I kept.
> View attachment 206940


Pulled 15!!! NICE!
Are you guys steady cranking, or Stop & Go?

(someday I WILL learn how to do this!)
Thanks


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Pulled 15 dropped 10. Here's my 6 I kept.
> View attachment 206940


We got some nice fish last night enjoyed fishing with you


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Doboy said:


> Pulled 15!!! NICE!
> Are you guys steady cranking, or Stop & Go?
> 
> (someday I WILL learn how to do this!)
> Thanks



You can steady crank, they sometimes will hit that.

Or mostly I keep a tight line and give 2-3 twitches, pause then reel in and repeat

Watch a YouTube video on shadow rapalas and look at the action they give you

Most fish will hit it on the pause i find


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Steady last night no extra movement for us.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Doboy said:


> Pulled 15!!! NICE!
> Are you guys steady cranking, or Stop & Go?
> 
> (someday I WILL learn how to do this!)
> Thanks


Steady retrieve sometimes and other times a steady retrieve with a twitch every couple of cranks. The fish will tell you how they want it.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Walleye are worse than a woman. One minute they want this next totally different. Start with something vary the retrieve change color repeat. Last night color didnt matter much. We had two total different color and patterns that produces fish. 

Hunting did you leave around 1a.m.? Only one boat there when I was there.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

ldrjay said:


> Walleye are worse than a woman. One minute they want this next totally different. Start with something vary the retrieve change color repeat. Last night color didnt matter much. We had two total different color and patterns that produces fish.
> 
> Hunting did you leave around 1a.m.? Only one boat there when I was there.


Yes we got off the water around 12:45


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I was the one working that east side when you rolled out.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys,,,,
I/ We ended up going pan-fishng again today or I'd be heading that way with the boat,,,, I'm beat.
Later
GOOD LUCK ;>)


----------



## Country_Boy_79 (Jul 11, 2014)

Man, me and the ol lady hit up mosquito lake in 2014 around June. We trolled, fished the top and bottom with all kinds of bait. And got skunked! 
(I did get a pretty cool sea-shell necklace from the shop there though)
Is there some sort of trick ta use there?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Struggled tonight and ended up going 7 for 12. No real pattern for anything. Put my total at exactly 100 for the spring so far.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

We got 20 tonight between my dads boat and mine working a sandbar. Nice size to most pics later. Im whooped.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

FYI,,,,,,,,,,, Off Topic??? But helpfull

*SHADOW RAPS,,, BREAKING UP!?*
Taking on water? Just imagine the mess in your tackle/ plug box,, or freezing up in the winter! 

So I went to Youtube, to watch the action on the SHADOW RAPs and found this video that discusses a 'FLAW';
2-2016 ( You guys need to watch this )





Also, you can 'report' findings with your lures
"Click on the "i" on the top right corner of the video to take our survey on your personal experience with this lure."

Video Following Comments;
PUMP KNOWS FISHING1 month ago
Can you make another vid on how the cracks affect the lure. I'm assuming the lure will take in water? Maybe drop the lure in a jug of water and see if it starts to fast sink then slow sink
5

  
AnglingAuthority.com1 month ago
+PUMP KNOWS FISHING I think it will take in water, I think the question is how quickly and how does it change the movement. Thanks for the suggestion.
1

  
Steven Murray1 week ago
+PUMP KNOWS FISHING* I fish these a lot, and I have had them crack before. Not all the time, but it does happen. If you fish a cracked bait, the action is still pretty good but instead of a slow sink on the pause, it sinks like a rock. However, I got in contact with Rapala and voiced my displeasure, and they sent replacements for the cracked lures which are working fine!*
2

  
*Nolan Minor5 days ago*
*I talked to a guy this winter who said he was actually catching them better on the ones that filled with water haha*


----------

